# Mastitis....Ask the Vet.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Culling cows with mastitis...from DTN.

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/news/template1&product=/ag/free/expertadvice&vendorReference=0702DE53&paneContentId=70107&paneParentId=70104


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Have used Today and Tomorrow mastitis treatment with great success. We then kill that quarter if she's a good cow. We have beef cattle so 3 quarters are still sufficient to raise a calf. Actually have one cow now that only has 2 good quarters. Calf seems to know which ones are the good ones. If she loses another though, she be hamburger.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

We cull are cows very hard on bad bags and mastitis. That is a trait in brahman cattle that you don't want to have handed down. Plus are whole goal is raising replacement heifers so if the cow has a good bag then it will most likely be handed down to her calf and that calf will last you longer and make you more money as a cow later.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Mastitis is a generic term for many different types of infection of the udder. If you really want to know what a cow has a culture must be done to identify the bacteria and to learn how to treat it. "Mastitis" is much less genetic and a lot more a failure of management. If your having a problem with mastitis get help from people like your vet to advise you. Some types of mastitis can only be cured by culling and are highly contagious. Not a problem to ignore. Mel


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Summer 2013 was extremely wet for us and my wife had 2 or 3 cases of Mastitis in the younger Hereford heifers. She's been around Dairy cows almost her whole life and very good at catching it early. Everyone racked their brains trying to figure what could be causing this when it suddenly dawned on her that there was a muddy slop hole that is normally dry by July but not that year. We went and checked on and sure they had been standing in that soupy slop hole of algae and crap. It was just deep enough that the young heifers teats would get down in the slop. The hole was cleaned out with the loader, packed back in with fresh dirt from an old dirt pile in the woods from when the pasture was cleared decades ago and that was the end of the Mastitis that Summer.

Like Stack em up said Today has always worked well here. She uses Tomorrow to dry treat cows occasionally.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Waterway64 is right about culturing to find out what organism is causing mastitis. There are several classes of organisms that cause it, and what works for one may be useless for another. The worst types are referred to as "toxic mastitis" and are caused by the E. coli and klebsiella organisms. Milk tends to be watery, cow gets very sick, and often they die. One of the best therapies for any kind of mastitis is complete and frequent milk out.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Mint udder cream helps too


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Huh, link keeps taking me to an article about brood cow size.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mlappin said:


> Huh, link keeps taking me to an article about brood cow size.


Not surprised....DTN probably moved the article in the "paid subscriber" section....very common with them.

Regards, Mike


----------



## lidaacres (Oct 11, 2014)

Spectamast is extremely effective as a broad spectrum mastitis treatment of most all environmental mastitis'. The dry tubes work best with very limited withholding.


----------



## lidaacres (Oct 11, 2014)

Spectamast is extremely effective as a broad spectrum mastitis treatment of most all environmental mastitis'. The dry tubes work best with very limited withholding.


----------

